# Anotheca spinosa



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

A photo I took between 1999 and 2001 (can't remember the exact year; probably 2001). Sorry for the lousy quality, it was made with my first digital camera.












all the best,
Martin


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice pic- and especially nice frog!


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Lovely frog!


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww he reminds of a gargoyle!...or grotesque =D
A cute one obviously.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Martin I have seen these advertised by russian breeders for Hamm.Are they easy to care for?


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

colinm said:


> Martin I have seen these advertised by russian breeders for Hamm.Are they easy to care for?


the one who is asking 350 EUR for a froglet!? 

If you don't keep them too warm, they shouldn't be that difficult to keep.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh well thats out of my price range :gasp:

On a different subject Theloderma bicolour and T.corticale look similar,how do you tell them apart?


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

colinm said:


> Oh well thats out of my price range :gasp:


IMHO a ridiculous price. Wondering if anyone is paying that for small froglets. 





colinm said:


> On a different subject Theloderma bicolour and T.corticale look similar,how do you tell them apart?


T. bicolor stays smaler. I don't keep T. corticale so I can't compare them next to each other, but what I have red and seen on comparing with photos, T. bicolor has different markings: a "grid" of green lines on the back.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

earthtiger said:


> IMHO a ridiculous price. Wondering if anyone is paying that for small froglets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be well-interested in hearing about their care needs and your experiences with them.


----------

